# India: malattia misteriosa si sta diffondendo. Dicembre 2020.



## admin (7 Dicembre 2020)

Come riportato da Mediaset, in piena pandemia da Covid, , in India, nel Sud della nazione, si sta diffondendo un'altra misterosa malattia della quale non non si sa nulla, ancora. Trecento persone sono ricoverate in ospedale con sintomiche vanno dal vomito alle crisi epilettiche agli occhi che bruciano. Qualcuno sviene. Si registra un morto, fino ad ora.


----------



## Milo (7 Dicembre 2020)

Vaiiii avanti il prossimooooo


----------



## fabri47 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in piena pandemia da Covid, , in India, nel Sud della nazione, si sta diffondendo un'altra misterosa malattia della quale non non si sa nulla, ancora. Trecento persone sono ricoverate in ospedale con sintomiche vanno dal vomito alle crisi epilettiche agli occhi che bruciano. Qualcuno sviene. Si registra un morto, fino ad ora.


Non se ne esce più proprio...Tutti i paesi annullassero i viaggi per e dall'India come minimo, prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Snake (7 Dicembre 2020)

vabbè oh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Dicembre 2020)

L'india è in forte tensione con la Cina. 

Magari i gialli hanno mollato un altro virus


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in piena pandemia da Covid, , in India, nel Sud della nazione, si sta diffondendo un'altra misterosa malattia della quale non non si sa nulla, ancora. Trecento persone sono ricoverate in ospedale con sintomiche vanno dal vomito alle crisi epilettiche agli occhi che bruciano. Qualcuno sviene. Si registra un morto, fino ad ora.



Oleeee ecco l'upgrade


----------



## Mika (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Oleeee ecco l'upgrade



Si ma a leggere sembra più pesante.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in piena pandemia da Covid, , in India, nel Sud della nazione, si sta diffondendo un'altra misterosa malattia della quale non non si sa nulla, ancora. Trecento persone sono ricoverate in ospedale con sintomiche vanno dal vomito alle crisi epilettiche agli occhi che bruciano. Qualcuno sviene. Si registra un morto, fino ad ora.



Tra l' altro colpisce molto i bambini.

Mah, spero proprio sia solo qualche perdita chimica o roba simile.

Sarebbe da non credere un' altra malattia stile covid19


----------



## Mika (7 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro colpisce molto i bambini.
> 
> Mah, spero proprio sia solo qualche perdita chimica o roba simile.
> 
> Sarebbe da non credere un' altra malattia stile covid19



Speriamo di no, anche perché dai sintomi pare più brutta.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Moriremo tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Dicembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no, anche perché dai sintomi pare più brutta.



Dai sintomi sembra qualche porcheria chimica... cosi da profano eh


----------



## diavolo (7 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo in troppi nel mondo.


----------



## Mika (7 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai sintomi sembra qualche porcheria chimica... cosi da profano eh



Lo penso anche io, magari riguardante l'inquinamento che in India si sa è tanto. Altrimenti meglio che qualsiasi cosa sia stia lontana da noi.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in piena pandemia da Covid, , in India, nel Sud della nazione, si sta diffondendo un'altra misterosa malattia della quale non non si sa nulla, ancora. Trecento persone sono ricoverate in ospedale con sintomiche vanno dal vomito alle crisi epilettiche agli occhi che bruciano. Qualcuno sviene. Si registra un morto, fino ad ora.



tutti ad abbracciare gli indiani


----------



## Kayl (7 Dicembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, magari riguardante l'inquinamento che in India si sa è tanto. Altrimenti meglio che qualsiasi cosa sia stia lontana da noi.



Pure gli standard igienici sono da terzo mondo, le infezioni da parassiti ad esempio sono molto comuni tra la gente povera. Scommetto infatti che non c'è un solo ricoverato di "buona famiglia", ma solo gente molto povera.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Dicembre 2020)

E niente, siamo destinati a passare in casa il resto della nostra esistenza. Vado a prendere le patatine.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2020)

Se esce fuori qualcosa dal’India sarà terribile. In confronto agli indiani i cinesi sono dei lord inglesi. 

Comunque è sconvolgente che quasi metà della popolazione mondiale sia composta da due fra i popoli più sudici. 

È questo non è razzismo, ma semplice constatazione.


----------



## Andris (7 Dicembre 2020)

già che circolano le informazioni la situazione è diversa.
è dove non ci sono che bisogna preoccuparsi.
si può leggere che già 70 su 227 sono stati dimessi.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> già che circolano le informazioni la situazione è diversa.
> è dove non ci sono che bisogna preoccuparsi.
> si può leggere che già 70 su 227 sono stati dimessi.


Sì, fortunatamente l'India è più "trasparente" politicamente, infatti l'impressione è che la notizia sia stata diffusa appena ciò è avvenuto a differenza del Covid in Cina che c'era già da qualche mese ma solo a gennaio si è saputo qualcosa. Ma non bisogna comunque abbassare la guardia ed i governi di tutti i paesi devono prendere in considerazione la cosa già da ora.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia. Roba da film postapocalittico


----------



## sottoli (7 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se esce fuori qualcosa dal’India sarà terribile. In confronto agli indiani i cinesi sono dei lord inglesi.
> 
> Comunque è sconvolgente che quasi metà della popolazione mondiale sia composta da due fra i popoli più sudici.
> 
> È questo non è razzismo, ma semplice constatazione.



non mi toccare l'India guarda...

non mi piace dire "cinesi di m" perchè lo trovo ingiusto rispetto ad un popolo in toto, ma non ho assolutamente simpatia per loro, per i loro credo, per il loro governo, per il loro modo di vedere l'individuo

ma l'India è vita, è il sale della terra, chi non l'ha vissuta non ha idea quanto sia impossibile capire la magia di questo posto, un altro pianeta, tutto all'ennesima potenza. Girato ogni continente e decine di paesi ma alla fine è l'India che ti rapisce e spesso non capisci neanche perchè

poretti comunque, l'Andhra Pradesh è una delle regioni più sfigate e più difficili già di suo, nonostante sia di un fascino pazzesco...speriamo sia davvero un'intossicazione di massa da acqua o agenti chimici


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> non mi toccare l'India guarda...
> 
> non mi piace dire "cinesi di m" perchè lo trovo ingiusto rispetto ad un popolo in toto, ma non ho assolutamente simpatia per loro, per i loro credo, per il loro governo, per il loro modo di vedere l'individuo
> 
> ...




Io non ci sono stato, quindi riporto fatti indiretti. Ma parlando con persone che ci sono state, leggendo e guardando video non ne ho ricevuto dei feedback positivi che mi abbiano “invogliato” (eufemismo) ad andarci. E non sto qui a descrivere le centinaia, o migliaia, di azioni, diciamo discutibili, che gli indiani considerano naturali.

Ma de gustibus..


----------



## gabri65 (7 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> non mi toccare l'India guarda...
> 
> non mi piace dire "cinesi di m" perchè lo trovo ingiusto rispetto ad un popolo in toto, ma non ho assolutamente simpatia per loro, per i loro credo, per il loro governo, per il loro modo di vedere l'individuo
> 
> ...



L'India non l'ho vissuta. Sono sicuro che è bellissima nonostante il fortissimo contrasto con la povertà.

Però almeno per la mia esperienza gli indiani non sono proprio splendidi.

Non si sa come mai, ma sono stati elevati al rango di esseri superiori, almeno negli ultimi decenni, con pesanti investimenti nel campo della tecnologia. Sembrano che i laureati indiani abbiano una marcia in più, grazie alla loro "spiritualità" che gli donerebbe conoscenze che mai tu puoi comprendere.

Ebbene, mai sperimentata gente tanto incapace e falsa. Per fare un lavoro ci impiegano millenni, accampando continuamente scuse comiche ed ipocrite. Il prodotto ultimo è roba che devi buttare via e rifarti da te, tanto è orripilante. Sono di una superficialità e di una poca professionalità sconcertante. Inoltre ti prendono sonoramente per il chiulo, mentendo in maniera spudorata. I managers, debitamente indottrinati, li coprono e li scusano in modo a dir poco osceno. "Hai fatto questa cosa?" "Sì sì, l'ho fatta". Macchè, mica è vero.

Io ci ho rimesso il fegato a lavorare con questi, ho raccattato perfino dei rimbrotti a causa di questi incompetenti, roba da spararsi in direzione basso bacino. Ed è vero in generale, eh, non sono casi sporadici.

Mi spiace, ma temo che hai una visione, in generale, troppo ottimistica quando parli di altre popolazioni.


----------



## sottoli (7 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'India non l'ho vissuta. Sono sicuro che è bellissima nonostante il fortissimo contrasto con la povertà.
> 
> Però almeno per la mia esperienza gli indiani non sono proprio splendidi.
> 
> ...



Ma no, figurati, sono un cinico come pochi...l'india è pericolosa, sporca, le caste sono un sistema di inequita assoluto, c'è forte tensione sessuale, la donna è spesso ai margini, ci sono enormi problemi ambientali, è piena di lati oscuri. Forse è il posto con più lati oscuri in assoluto. Ma ha dei contrasti e degli snapshots e soprattutto un flow, una vibrazione di vita incredibile, un mix assurdo che è impossibile da descrivere
Per i primi mesi l'ho odiata perché è difficile "entrarci", ed è il paese con più difetti al mondo ma anche con più pregi....beh non è molto chiaro ahaah, spero avrai occasione


----------



## sottoli (7 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io non ci sono stato, quindi riporto fatti indiretti. Ma parlando con persone che ci sono state, leggendo e guardando video non ne ho ricevuto dei feedback positivi che mi abbiano “invogliato” (eufemismo) ad andarci. E non sto qui a descrivere le centinaia, o migliaia, di azioni, diciamo discutibili, che gli indiani considerano naturali.
> 
> Ma de gustibus..



Non ho visto neanche una partita del Milan quest'anno, riporto fatti indiretti, ma mi hanno detto che gli stanno dando un sacco di rigori inesistenti e che il sistema vuole farli vincere, in più hanno più cu che anima come al solito. Da quei pochi spezzoni che ho guardato, mi sembrano una banda di mediocri che è lì per caso (pensiero di un interista a caso)

Cosa gli risponderesti? 
Senza polemica davvero, Just to make my point


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Non ho visto neanche una partita del Milan quest'anno, riporto fatti indiretti, ma mi hanno detto che gli stanno dando un sacco di rigori inesistenti e che il sistema vuole farli vincere, in più hanno più cu che anima come al solito. Da quei pochi spezzoni che ho guardato, mi sembrano una banda di mediocri che è lì per caso (pensiero di un interista a caso)
> 
> Cosa gli risponderesti?
> Senza polemica davvero, Just to make my point




Veramente di video di indiani che cagano in mezzo alla strada ne è pieno il web..


----------



## sottoli (7 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Veramente di video di indiani che cagano in mezzo alla strada ne è pieno il web..



Ma infatti cagano per la strada, e pure tanto
Come al Milan danno i rigori
So che è un paragone un po' campato per aria, però ti assicuro, nessun video può passare a una persona il caleidoscopio che è l'india
Come nessun video con 3 highlights del Milan fatto da un interista può fare passare l'evoluzione di gioco e palle del Milan di quest'anno. 
Vabeh hai capito sicuramente cosa intendevo, chiudo OT seno ci segnalano


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Dicembre 2020)

28 giorni dopo... i malati con sangue negli occhi inizieranno a mangiare i superstiti .

Film già scritto


----------



## pazzomania (8 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> non mi toccare l'India guarda...
> 
> non mi piace dire "cinesi di m" perchè lo trovo ingiusto rispetto ad un popolo in toto, ma non ho assolutamente simpatia per loro, per i loro credo, per il loro governo, per il loro modo di vedere l'individuo
> 
> ...



Guarda, non ce l' ho con te. Affatto.

Ma se vai a prendere le discussioni di dicembre 2019 erano dello stesso tenore riguardo alla Cina.

C' era un utente con cui si litigava da matti perchè venivamo accusati di essere troppo cattivi con la Cina perchè non sapevamo di cosa parlavamo ecc ecc ecc

Sicuramente India e Cina hanno lati positivi e meritano rispetto per la loro cultura cosi lontana dalla nostra, finchè non ci impestano tutti però.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in piena pandemia da Covid, , in India, nel Sud della nazione, si sta diffondendo un'altra misterosa malattia della quale non non si sa nulla, ancora. Trecento persone sono ricoverate in ospedale con sintomiche vanno dal vomito alle crisi epilettiche agli occhi che bruciano. Qualcuno sviene. Si registra un morto, fino ad ora.



Tornando in topic, qualcuno ha news? ho cercato ma non ho trovato nulla.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, non ce l' ho con te. Affatto.
> 
> Ma se vai a prendere le discussioni di dicembre 2019 erano dello stesso tenore riguardo alla Cina.
> 
> ...



Sì, quelli che si lamentavano del carattere in rosso, troppo allarmista. Poi si sono trasformati in squadristi del terapeuticamente corretto.

Mamma mia.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sì, quelli che si lamentavano del carattere in rosso, troppo allarmista. Poi si sono trasformati in squadristi del terapeuticamente corretto.*
> 
> Mamma mia.


La medaglia d'oro va ad Andrea Scanzi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, non ce l' ho con te. Affatto.
> 
> Ma se vai a prendere le discussioni di dicembre 2019 erano dello stesso tenore riguardo alla Cina.
> 
> ...



l'unico lato positivo di india e cina è essere lontani dall'italia. purtroppo questa globalizzazione porta a questo schifo.

poi oh ognuno libero di amare la terra che crede, ma a me fanno schifo anche se non ci sono mai stato. e di certo non ci andrò mai. sarò retrogrado....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, quelli che si lamentavano del carattere in rosso, troppo allarmista. Poi si sono trasformati in squadristi del terapeuticamente corretto.
> 
> Mamma mia.



Madonna che brutta razza. Così su ogni argomento eh...tanto per fare un esempio: si parla di Commisso potenzialmente interessato al Milan e allora "ma che deve fare, è solo un buffone preso per i fondelli pure in USA", poi Commisso è vicinissimo all'acquisto e allora non si può dire "a", guai a chi lo tocca 

Comunque questa notizia dell'India sembra più una cosa da acque contaminate o altre porcherie simili, purtroppo le condizioni igieniche sono quelle che sono. Adesso ormai c'è la corsa e quasi il desiderio di rincorrere nuove epidemie, c'è chi sta già in crisi all'idea che possa finire questa.


----------



## Sam (8 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in piena pandemia da Covid, , in India, nel Sud della nazione, si sta diffondendo un'altra misterosa malattia della quale non non si sa nulla, ancora. Trecento persone sono ricoverate in ospedale con sintomiche vanno dal vomito alle crisi epilettiche agli occhi che bruciano. Qualcuno sviene. Si registra un morto, fino ad ora.


Ho sempre pensato che la decolonizzazione sia stata uno sbaglio madornale. E ogni volta che leggo ‘ste robe o l’ennesimo disastro umanitario africano, me ne convinco.
Non c’è niente da fare, l’autodeterminazione, per questi popoli, è controproducente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la decolonizzazione sia stata uno sbaglio madornale. E ogni volta che leggo ‘ste robe o l’ennesimo disastro umanitario africano, me ne convinco.
> Non c’è niente da fare, l’autodeterminazione, per questi popoli, è controproducente.



Amen.


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tornando in topic, qualcuno ha news? ho cercato ma non ho trovato nulla.



sono salite a circa cinquecento le persone del posto con questi sintomi.
nell'esame del sangue per la maggioranza dei pazienti hanno trovato alte tracce di piombo,nichel e altri metalli pesanti
comunque stasera dovrebbe arrivare sul posto una squadra dell'OMS per studiare il caso.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque stasera dovrebbe arrivare sul posto una squadra dell'OMS per studiare il caso.



Ah beh. Allora siamo a posto...


----------



## sottoli (8 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, non ce l' ho con te. Affatto.
> 
> Ma se vai a prendere le discussioni di dicembre 2019 erano dello stesso tenore riguardo alla Cina.
> 
> ...



beh certo, trovo molto ignoranti tutte le generalizzazioni, come un tedesco che dice "italiani di m" e ne ha conosciuti 5 nella sua vita che lo hanno fregato, o peggio si fa un opinione sull'internet e allora si sente in grado di giudicare su storia, cultura, economia e spiritualità su un popolo millenario come gli italiani basandosi su 3 preconcetti malgacati

su Cina e i cinesi non ne so molto, ma l'India l'ho vissuta per 2 anni, ho conosciuto decine di persone, viaggiato, lavorato, ecc ecc, almeno ho un opinione un po' informata


----------



## sottoli (8 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la decolonizzazione sia stata uno sbaglio madornale. E ogni volta che leggo ‘ste robe o l’ennesimo disastro umanitario africano, me ne convinco.
> Non c’è niente da fare, l’autodeterminazione, per questi popoli, è controproducente.



ahahaha, la decolonizzazione!
economicamente son più colonizzati e tenuti per le palle adesso che 50 anni fa
che autodeterminazione vuoi che abbia un paese se decidi te ex colone il governo e gli ciucci sistematicamente ogni risorsa alimentando la corruzione locale?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (8 Dicembre 2020)

Bill avrà già mandato i suoi mastini


----------



## EmmePi (8 Dicembre 2020)

A prerscindere da questo allarme. Molti virologi hanno predetto altre pandemie in un futuro non troppo lontano.

Il fatto è che su questo pianeta siamo quasi 7 miliardi di persone e siamo al limite della sopravvivenza per tutti. Inoltre la crescita demografica è oramai "piramidale".
Forse qualcuno sta testando il rimedio a questo. Si dice siano gli illuminati per cui se non erro la popolazione mondiale non dovrebbe superare i 500 milioni di unità.

Ma potrebbero essere anche "menti" istituzionali delle grandi potenze o di multinazionali a sviluppare un progetto di "scrematura" umana.

Spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque stasera dovrebbe arrivare sul posto una squadra dell'OMS per studiare il caso.




L'incompetenza dei rappresentanti dell'OMS unita al popolo più ignorante, criminale, sucidio e schifoso del mondo. Chissà cosa potrà mai andare storto


----------



## sottoli (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'incompetenza dei rappresentanti dell'OMS unita al popolo più ignorante, criminale, sucidio e schifoso del mondo. Chissà cosa potrà mai andare storto



piu o meno come quando una pandemia piove sul popolo piu razzista, retrogrado, corrotto e ignorante dell'occidente


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> piu o meno come quando una pandemia piove sul popolo piu razzista, retrogrado, corrotto e ignorante dell'occidente


 

Ok. ora mollami eh.


----------



## sottoli (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ok. ora mollami eh.



Tranquillo, era una provocazione, non ciò che penso degli italiani. Per far capire cosa ne penso delle generalizzazioni. Buona vita


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Bill avrà già mandato i suoi mastini



"Anche qui possiamo fare un buon lavoro con i vaccini. Ce l'abbiamo già in catalogo? No? Vabbè diciamo che ce l'abbiamo, almeno le azioni salgono, prendiamo esempio dagli amministratori delegati di Pfizer e Moderna che hanno venduto le azioni a un ottimo prezzo sull'onda dell'euforia degli allocc....investitori".


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Dicembre 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> A prerscindere da questo allarme. Molti virologi hanno predetto altre pandemie in un futuro non troppo lontano.
> 
> Il fatto è che su questo pianeta siamo quasi 7 miliardi di persone e siamo al limite della sopravvivenza per tutti. Inoltre la crescita demografica è oramai "piramidale".
> Forse qualcuno sta testando il rimedio a questo. Si dice siano gli illuminati per cui se non erro la popolazione mondiale non dovrebbe superare i 500 milioni di unità.
> ...



Nel libro Rainbow Six di Tom Clancy era un gruppo terroristico di stampo nazi-ecologista che mirava a sterminare la popolazione mondiale tranne pochi eletti, in quanto vedeva l' uomo come il cancro del pianeta.
Li si erano alleati con il potente capo di una casa farmaceutica che aveva creato prima un virus letale e poi il vaccino per lo stesso virus, ma in realtà il virus era letale ma non troppo (stimavano 50 milioni di morti nel mondo), ma in realtà serviva soltanto a creare panico e a far vaccinare tutto il mondo, con il vaccino che era falso e in realtà la vera arma di sterminio.
Libro vecchio di più di vent' anni e da cui hanno tratto innumerevoli videogames, ma adesso con sto Covid mi torna sinistramente in mente.
Sarà sicuramente un caso, ma Tom Clancy non è uno sprovveduto qualunque, aveva ipotizzato un attentato terroristico con aerei come effettivamente successo l' 11 settembre


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in piena pandemia da Covid, , in India, nel Sud della nazione, si sta diffondendo un'altra misterosa malattia della quale non non si sa nulla, ancora. Trecento persone sono ricoverate in ospedale con sintomiche vanno dal vomito alle crisi epilettiche agli occhi che bruciano. Qualcuno sviene. Si registra un morto, fino ad ora.



Secondo me è quella arma strana a microonde che i cinesi hanno creato per abbattere l'esercito indiano.. cosi a naso sembrano uguali i sintomi. Ovviamente credo a tutte le cospirazioni..


----------



## Sam (9 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> che autodeterminazione vuoi che abbia un paese se decidi te ex colone il governo e gli ciucci sistematicamente ogni risorsa alimentando la corruzione locale?


Infatti prima del colonialismo erano popoli altamente prosperi e sviluppati, vero? Costruivano strade, porti, città... come no. Poi ti svegli tutto sudato, e non per il caldo.
Chissà come mai invece, altre ex-colonie oggi sono potenze le cui economie rivaleggiano senza problemi quelle occidentali, tipo la Corea del Sud. Ma sì, dai, sarà solo un caso...


----------



## sottoli (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Infatti prima del colonialismo erano popoli altamente prosperi e sviluppati, vero? Costruivano strade, porti, città... come no. Poi ti svegli tutto sudato, e non per il caldo.
> Chissà come mai invece, altre ex-colonie oggi sono potenze le cui economie rivaleggiano senza problemi quelle occidentali, tipo la Corea del Sud. Ma sì, dai, sarà solo un caso...



quale sarebbe la tua tesi scusa? che un coreano è più intelligente di un indiano o di un africano? e ovviamente un bianco è più intelligente di tutti questi messi insieme? è per quello che ha i porti?


----------



## Sam (9 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> quale sarebbe la tua tesi scusa? che un coreano è più intelligente di un indiano o di un africano? e ovviamente un bianco è più intelligente di tutti questi messi insieme? è per quello che ha i porti?


Che a differenza di quello che dice il politically correct, NON SIAMO tutti uguali nel mondo, e che ci sono zone del mondo in cui la civiltà si è sviluppata più che altrove.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Nel libro Rainbow Six di Tom Clancy era un gruppo terroristico di stampo nazi-ecologista che mirava a sterminare la popolazione mondiale tranne pochi eletti, in quanto vedeva l' uomo come il cancro del pianeta.
> Li si erano alleati con il potente capo di una casa farmaceutica che aveva creato prima un virus letale e poi il vaccino per lo stesso virus, ma in realtà il virus era letale ma non troppo (stimavano 50 milioni di morti nel mondo), ma in realtà serviva soltanto a creare panico e a far vaccinare tutto il mondo, con il vaccino che era falso e in realtà la vera arma di sterminio.
> Libro vecchio di più di vent' anni e da cui hanno tratto innumerevoli videogames, ma adesso con sto Covid mi torna sinistramente in mente.
> Sarà sicuramente un caso, ma Tom Clancy non è uno sprovveduto qualunque, aveva ipotizzato un attentato terroristico con aerei come effettivamente successo l' 11 settembre




Mi viene in mente Utopia, la serie tv inglese, non quella amazon.Anche li cospirazione per ridurre la popolazione, ma senza morti però. In pratica nel cibo venivano messe sostanze per sterilizzare larga parta della popolazione mondiale, a parte alcuni profili genetici particolari che sarebbero rimasti fecondi.

Onestamente io sarei anche a favore di sta cosa. Non c'è bisogno di fare morti, basta sterilizzare un po' di gente 

Certe zone del pianeta ne avrebbero proprio bisogno.


----------



## sottoli (9 Dicembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente Utopia, la serie tv inglese, non quella amazon.Anche li cospirazione per ridurre la popolazione, ma senza morti però. In pratica nel cibo venivano messe sostanze per sterilizzare larga parta della popolazione mondiale, a parte alcuni profili genetici particolari che sarebbero rimasti fecondi.
> 
> Onestamente io sarei anche a favore di sta cosa. Non c'è bisogno di fare morti, basta sterilizzare un po' di gente
> 
> Certe zone del pianeta ne avrebbero proprio bisogno.



C'è un dato interessante sulla riproduzione umana. È inversamente proporzionale al livello educativo e al distacco dal dogma religioso. Ipoteticamente, se tu potessi portare tutti gli abitanti del Niger ad avere un master, passerebbero da fare 7 figli a farne mezzo (opportunità lavorative, prospettive personali ecc). Idem con l'istituzione delle pensioni. Ad oggi per molte famiglie rurali di paesi in via di sviluppo, come da noi 70 anni fa, i figli sono l'unica garanzia di una vecchiaia passata non si bordi della strada a chiedere la carità.
Basterebbe portare istruzione e scudi sociali. Peccato per noi occidentali che poi sarebbero troppo furbi per farsi rubare sotto il naso le georisorse di cui dispongono


----------



## sottoli (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Che a differenza di quello che dice il politically correct, NON SIAMO tutti uguali nel mondo, e che ci sono zone del mondo in cui la civiltà si è sviluppata più che altrove.



Geopolitica, distribuzione casuale delle sementi e degli animali allevabili, asse di orientamento dei continenti, sviluppo di germi differenti e in situazioni differenti, tipologie di governo in determinati contesti storici e altre 1000 variabili geopolitiche (Jared diamond). Se vuoi non ho problemi ad approfondire.
Poi se vuoi credere che i bianchi hanno il cervello più grande, pace


----------



## Baba (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Che a differenza di quello che dice il politically correct, NON SIAMO tutti uguali nel mondo, e che ci sono zone del mondo in cui la civiltà si è sviluppata più che altrove.



Dici che non siamo tutti uguali però intanto giudichi tutti in base ai ponti alle strade e alle città. Devi sapere che quello che per te è un motivo di vanto non lo è per qualcun altro.
In India per esempio esistono ancora uomini che recitano canti religiosi medievali della durata di 12 ore. Sono dei canti mai stati scritti, tramandati di padre in figlio che per impararli a memoria ci si impiegano DECENNI. Nessun altro paese al mondo è riuscito a mantenere viva nei secoli questo tipo di tradizione, ci è riuscita solo l’India. Per noi è una cosa inconcepibile ma per loro è un motivo di vanto proprio perché sono diversi. Lo sapevi che la lingua più antica al mondo ancora oggi parlata è una lingua indiana? ( lingua Tamil ). Sono queste le cose per cui loro vanno fieri, così come noi andiamo fieri di quello che ci hanno lasciato i greci e i romani. Mi sembra che tu voglia omologare e giudicare tutti con lo stesso criterio di giudizio, che non è molto diverso dal politically corret dal quale prendi le distanze.


----------



## Sam (9 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Geopolitica, distribuzione casuale delle sementi e degli animali allevabili, asse di orientamento dei continenti, sviluppo di germi differenti e in situazioni differenti, tipologie di governo in determinati contesti storici e altre 1000 variabili geopolitiche (Jared diamond). Se vuoi non ho problemi ad approfondire.
> Poi se vuoi credere che i bianchi hanno il cervello più grande, pace


Vedi? Tu nei fai una questione di colore della pelle, sebbene ti abbia già portato esempi di popoli non-bianchi che si sono dimostrati in grado di civilizzarsi e diventare dei pari.
E nonostante ti abbia detto che agli africani è stato lasciato in mano di tutto al momento della decolonizzazione, in più di mezzo secolo non sono riusciti a fare nemmeno un passo avanti, mentre altri paesi pur avendo anch'essi l'influenze straniere e partendo da situazioni addirittura più precarie sono riusciti a diventare paesi sviluppati.

Non ho mai detto che i bianchi sono superiori. Ho detto che ci sono zone del mondo in cui la civiltà si è evoluta, mentre in altre parti meno. E ho detto che la decolonizzazione è stato il più grande errore della storia, perché, alimentato dall'imperialismo statunitense e sovietico, non hanno fatto altro che alimentare la disparità tra i popoli ancora non in grado di essere civili e che hanno dimostrato tutta la loro inadeguatezza nel momento in cui hanno ottenuto la tanto decantata indipendenza, e quelli che da colonizzatori avevano il bagaglio di conoscenze che mancava ai primi.

E la decolonizzazione ha aperto le porte al neo-coloniasmo, basato su uno sfruttamento selvaggio delle multinazionali cinesi e americane, senza alcun investimento sul territorio, a differenza di quanto fatto da persone come Italo Balbo nella Libia Italiana.


----------



## Sam (9 Dicembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> *Dici che non siamo tutti uguali però intanto giudichi tutti in base ai ponti alle strade e alle città. Devi sapere che quello che per te è un motivo di vanto non lo è per qualcun altro.*
> In India per esempio esistono ancora uomini che recitano canti religiosi medievali della durata di 12 ore. Sono dei canti mai stati scritti, tramandati di padre in figlio che per impararli a memoria ci si impiegano DECENNI. Nessun altro paese al mondo è riuscito a mantenere viva nei secoli questo tipo di tradizione, ci è riuscita solo l’India. Per noi è una cosa inconcepibile ma per loro è un motivo di vanto proprio perché sono diversi. Lo sapevi che la lingua più antica al mondo ancora oggi parlata è una lingua indiana? ( lingua Tamil ). Sono queste le cose per cui loro vanno fieri, così come noi andiamo fieri di quello che ci hanno lasciato i greci e i romani. Mi sembra che tu voglia omologare e giudicare tutti con lo stesso criterio di giudizio, che non è molto diverso dal politically corret dal quale prendi le distanze.


Forse hai ragione, però intanto le crisi sanitarie, alimentari, economiche e sociali (vedasi gli stermini tribali) che ci sono in quelle zone del mondo anziché in altre ti fanno capire che forse il problema è molto più vasto del giudicare con gli occhi di un occidentale.


----------



## sottoli (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vedi? Tu nei fai una questione di colore della pelle, sebbene ti abbia già portato esempi di popoli non-bianchi che si sono dimostrati in grado di civilizzarsi e diventare dei pari.
> E nonostante ti abbia detto che agli africani è stato lasciato in mano di tutto al momento della decolonizzazione, in più di mezzo secolo non sono riusciti a fare nemmeno un passo avanti, mentre altri paesi pur avendo anch'essi l'influenze straniere e partendo da situazioni addirittura più precarie sono riusciti a diventare paesi sviluppati.
> 
> Non ho mai detto che i bianchi sono superiori. Ho detto che ci sono zone del mondo in cui la civiltà si è evoluta, mentre in altre parti meno. E ho detto che la decolonizzazione è stato il più grande errore della storia, perché, alimentato dall'imperialismo statunitense e sovietico, non hanno fatto altro che alimentare la disparità tra i popoli ancora non in grado di essere civili e che hanno dimostrato tutta la loro inadeguatezza nel momento in cui hanno ottenuto la tanto decantata indipendenza, e quelli che da colonizzatori avevano il bagaglio di conoscenze che mancava ai primi.
> ...



Ok, articolato in questo modo mi trovi più d'accordo.
Perché d'altronde, come vuoi che si sviluppi un Mali indipendente se la Francia mette al potere chi vuole, non paga dazio sulle risorse minerarie che sono il 70% del PIL nazionale, ha creato una situazione di tribalismo distorto in corruzione e lotte di potere.
Hai ragione, la de-colonizzazione non è stata fatta bene, ma era legittima. Se mai è la colonizzazione che è stata fatta col c., guarda le lotte tribali che han causato i belgi mettendo in Rwanda i tutsi a capo degli hutu, anzi esigendo che l'etnia fosse obbligatoria sui documenti identificativi.
È come l'Australia (salto da un posto all'altro), che per "risarcire" gli aborigeni gli ha garantito un altissimo redito di cittadinanza, di fatto scoraggiandoli a perseguire qualsiasi obiettivo di studio o lavorativo, dopo aver fatto quello che tutti sappiamo gli hanno fatto per cent'anni...tipo metterli in fila su una rupe e farli saltare giù, o mutilarli e farli vagare per il deserto. O vogliamo parlare della "Lost generation"?!

La de-colonizzazione poteva essere gestita meglio, la colonizzazione è stata uno schifo di cui mi vergogno solo per il fatto di fare parte dell'etnia che ne ha perpetrato i principi 3 o 4 o 10 generazioni fa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> C'è un dato interessante sulla riproduzione umana. È inversamente proporzionale al livello educativo e al distacco dal dogma religioso. Ipoteticamente, se tu potessi portare tutti gli abitanti del Niger ad avere un master, passerebbero da fare 7 figli a farne mezzo (opportunità lavorative, prospettive personali ecc). Idem con l'istituzione delle pensioni. Ad oggi per molte famiglie rurali di paesi in via di sviluppo, come da noi 70 anni fa, i figli sono l'unica garanzia di una vecchiaia passata non si bordi della strada a chiedere la carità.
> Basterebbe portare istruzione e scudi sociali. Peccato per noi occidentali che poi sarebbero troppo furbi per farsi rubare sotto il naso le georisorse di cui dispongono




Non potrà mai esistere una sorta di badante universale per l'umanità intera. Si può dare una spinta magari, ma è qualcosa che deve essere spontaneo e non si può avere la pretesa che sia fatto da terzi. Confidare nell'aiuto altrui è come la speranza continua dell'arrivo del Messia che risolve tutti i problemi. Capisci anche tu che non è fattibile.


----------



## sottoli (9 Dicembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non potrà mai esistere una sorta di badante universale per l'umanità intera. Si può dare una spinta magari, ma è qualcosa che deve essere spontaneo e non si può avere la pretesa che sia fatto da terzi. Confidare nell'aiuto altrui è come la speranza continua dell'arrivo del Messia che risolve tutti i problemi. Capisci anche tu che non è fattibile.



Ci mancherebbe, la badante no...ma neanche Gianburrasca che ti mette i bastoni tra le ruote appena ce provi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe, la badante no...ma neanche Gianburrasca che ti mette i bastoni tra le ruote appena ce provi




Su questo hai ragione, tante volte ignoriamo le peggio nefandezze che alcuni paesi fanno. Ho scoperto di recente la storia della "repubblica delle banane" e del colpo di Stato in Guatemala del 54 e ci sono rimasto abbastanza di sasso. 

Più che altro c'è la sensazione che alcuni paesi rispetto ad altri siano più vittime di loro stessi che di macchinazioni altrui. C'è chi subisce intrusioni di terzi in maniera grave che ne minano lo sviluppo, ma c'è anche chi semplicemente non ce la fa e basta.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sembra che si tratti di avvelenamento da piombo e nichel. Le cause sono ancora sconosciute, si ipotizza derivi da dei pesticidi.


----------



## Sam (9 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ok, articolato in questo modo mi trovi più d'accordo.
> Perché d'altronde, come vuoi che si sviluppi un Mali indipendente se la Francia mette al potere chi vuole, non paga dazio sulle risorse minerarie che sono il 70% del PIL nazionale, ha creato una situazione di tribalismo distorto in corruzione e lotte di potere.
> Hai ragione, la de-colonizzazione non è stata fatta bene, ma era legittima. Se mai è la colonizzazione che è stata fatta col c., guarda le lotte tribali che han causato i belgi mettendo in Rwanda i tutsi a capo degli hutu, anzi esigendo che l'etnia fosse obbligatoria sui documenti identificativi.
> È come l'Australia (salto da un posto all'altro), che per "risarcire" gli aborigeni gli ha garantito un altissimo redito di cittadinanza, di fatto scoraggiandoli a perseguire qualsiasi obiettivo di studio o lavorativo, dopo aver fatto quello che tutti sappiamo gli hanno fatto per cent'anni...tipo metterli in fila su una rupe e farli saltare giù, o mutilarli e farli vagare per il deserto. O vogliamo parlare della "Lost generation"?!
> ...


Certo che il Mali in queste condizioni non sarà mai sviluppato, però attenzione: non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
Nel periodo coloniale i paesi africani avevano il periodo più pacificato e prolifico che abbiamo mai avuto nella loro storia: d'altronde "godevano" (per quanto possibile in una società spinta dal razzismo biologico) di ciò che gli europei amministravano per loro. Certo, erano comunque cittadini di serie b, ma erano in una condizione sociale di gran lunga migliore di quella vissuta prima e dopo l'amministrazione coloniale occidentale.
Ripeto, Italo Balbo ha costruito villaggi con ginnasi, teatri, moschee, ha restaurato monumenti ecc. Cose che nessuno di loro si era mai sognato anche solo di pensare di fare, prima che arrivassero gli italiani (o chi per loro nelle altre colonie).
Chiaramente, gli europei lo hanno fatto per loro interesse, le colonie generavano cereali, materie prime, erano zone di sfruttamento perfette per economie in perenne crescita. Certo, c'erano i campi di concentramento e ci sono state violazioni di diritti umani, sebbene parliamo di un'epoca differente rispetto alla nostra, dove il concetto di crimine contro l'umanità non esisteva nemmeno. Personalmente, credo che il razzismo sia stata la vera piaga del colonialismo, perché non ha saputo amalgamare le etnie colonizzate con quelle colonizzatrici. Da questo punto di vista, i nostri antenati romani erano stati molto più avanti, tanto che molti imperatori venivano dalle provincie.
Tuttavia, in questo sfruttamento c'era comunque un equilibrio. Un equilibrio che l'elite africana dell'epoca non ha saputo cogliere. Si è pensato di essere in grado di fare il grande passo, ma non c'era assolutamente alcuna idea su come uno stato moderno dovesse funzionare.
E quindi, quando gli europei sono stati cacciati via, gli africani si sono ritrovati con un qualcosa più grande di loro. Più grande e complesso di quanto potessero immaginare. Che diamine ne potevano sapere di tribunali, codici civili e penali, piani regolatori ecc. Noi ci abbiamo messo più di due millenni per arrivare a tutto questo, d'altronde...
E cosa hanno fatto? Sono tornati dagli stessi ex-colonizzatori, o dagli americani e dai sovietici, chiedendo loro di dare denaro, aiuti sul come organizzare lo stato e le infrastrutture ecc. Chiaramente gli occidentali non son mica scemi, e gli hanno risposto: ma certo, ma in cambio mi dai i diamanti. In cambio le infrastrutture le costruisci con le mie imprese. In cambio trattiamo sul costo del petrolio, ecc.
E alla fine si è arrivati ad un colonialismo ben peggiore di quello precedente, perché se nel primo c'era l'interesse di mantenere pacificata e sviluppata la regione con risvolti positivi per tutti, poiché gli europei erano i diretti responsabili del territorio e quindi avevano interesse che non ci fossero tumulti poiché ne andava del prestigio della potenza, adesso quest'interesse non c'è più. Anzi, ci va benissimo che ci siano tumulti, perché possiamo fomentarne le guerre e sfruttare le risorse indisturbati, senza alcun riguardo per il territorio.

Però alla luce di tutto questo l'incapacità del popolo africano di autogestirsi è evidente, e paradossalmente non è un problema europeo, ma un problema legato ad un popolo che non ha capito di non essere in grado di fare il salto di qualità necessario per mettersi al passo.

Io non mi vergogno del colonialismo, anzi io sono un colonialista convinto. Sono più che sicuro che se oggi ci fossero ancora gli imperi coloniali, probabilmente non staremmo a parlare di terzo o quarto mondo. Non ci sarebbe stata la pandemia di ebola, non ci sarebbe stata forse nemmeno l'AIDS.
E sono anche sicuro che molte delle politiche razziste attuate nel passato sarebbero comunque decadute, con il venir meno dell'idea di razzismo biologico.


----------

